# An Open Message to Authors (was, How Can I Get Your Attention?)



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Sunny said:


> Authors are out here scratching their heads. Okay, our books are on Kindle--now, how do we market to all of you?


I'm going to answer this question in *general terms*, not in specific relation to your book. Hopefully every author here will see this and get something out of it.

*Advertising Your Book: Some Tips*

- *Not linking to the book in your post:* This may be the biggest mistake authors make - and I've seen it several times on this board. If you can't do that, I can't be bothered to investigate further. (Yes, the author in the original post made the same mistake - BUT since Leslie helpfully included a link in the next post, I WILL click and look at it.) 

- *No plot description on Amazon:* I realize this sometimes takes a few days to show up. In that case, wait a few days to promote your book. I know you're excited and want to get it out there, but there's no second chance to make a first impression.

- *No cover/ugly cover on Amazon:* This is not a deal-breaker by any means, but a bad cover or no cover really doesn't help. I will admit that both "In Her Name" and "Assignment in Antibua" caught my eye because of their nice covers, so there is something to be said for a good one.

- *Constant spamming of your book on Kindleboards:* There's a right way to advertise (Sig Rosenblum, Mike Hicks, Al Past, Jeff Hepple, Rick Reed, etc. always do a classy job of this, for example) and a wrong way (er..._other people_).

- *Overpriced:* I know most authors would love to charge $9.99 and rake in the dough. I don't blame you. After all, I'd want to do the same. But in the days of free books, 1 cent books, and 99 cent books, your pricing has to be competitive.

- *Formatting and Editing:* If the book is poorly formatted for Kindle, you've already lost me. If I see a ridiculous typo in the sample, I'm going to just hit the home button and find something else to read. Typos are probably unavoidable, and even bestsellers have them, but they should not be found on the first or second page of your book. Come on now.

- *Word of Mouth:* This is very important, but it must be allowed to happen naturally, organically. In other words, the author cannot interfere with, or influence, this process. If a reader on Kindleboards likes a book enough, he/she will naturally share it with the rest of us. Good word of mouth, I'm guessing, is likely to increase sales. For example, LDB has probably done more for Boyd Morrison's books than Boyd himself.  He loves them, and his enthusiasm is infectious. (By the way, it is very obvious when "word of mouth" is forced. We're not stupid - we *can* tell the difference - so let it happen on its own.)

Hopefully these tips will help some new authors in their quest to wow us all with their latest books.  Believe me, folks, I'm ALWAYS looking for something new to read and I WANT it to be YOUR book. So, with that in mind, please take my suggestions in the best possible light and apply them to the book you're trying to sell to us.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great post, CS. Thank you!

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I found a plot description.  Am I looking at the right book?  It sounded interesting to me.  I dl'd a sample.  thanks and welcome.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I echo CS. . .and, as a reminder, it's pretty easy to make a link to your book.  At the top of the KB page is a 'link maker' tool.  (Actually it's at the bottom right below the quick reply box too.)  When you click it, it opens in a new tab/window where you can search for your book, make the link, select a picture or text link, and copy that code into your post.  Voila!  And then KB gets the amazon affiliate commission . . . . which keeps the boards going so Harvey can keep the boards going with out going broke!

Ann


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

drenee said:


> I found a plot description. Am I looking at the right book? It sounded interesting to me. I dl'd a sample. thanks and welcome.
> deb


Yes. Most of what I said was meant for authors in general, not this book specifically.



Leslie said:


> Great post, CS. Thank you!
> 
> L


Thank you, Leslie. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> I echo CS. . .and, as a reminder, it's pretty easy to make a link to your book. At the top of the KB page is a 'link maker' tool. (Actually it's at the bottom right below the quick reply box too.) When you click it, it opens in a new tab/window where you can search for your book, make the link, select a picture or text link, and copy that code into your post. Voila! And then KB gets the amazon affiliate commission . . . . which keeps the boards going so Harvey can keep the boards going with out going broke!
> 
> Ann


Yep, gotta love Link-Maker.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Graet job CS, I agree with everything you said!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome. Read the description of the book and it sounds good. I will definitely sample it. Good to have another author on the board. 

CS great advice.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great job, CS. if I could I would add, don't make your thread remind me of an used car dealer's ad, full of superlatives, exclamation points, and typos.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, CS.  I thought I was klicking the wrong book.  
Thanks so much for your post.  I hope all of the authors read it.  
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ditto everything CS said. I would also add:

Make sure your posts, as well as the book itself, have decent grammar and spelling. A conversational tone is fine; abuse of the language is not. You might want to check out the Grammar Pet Peeves post for things to avoid 

Don't pretend that you're not the author and it's a book that you "found" or something. That really bugs me.

Along those same lines, if you must get all your friends to write 5-star reviews for your book on amazon, don't be obvious about it. I'm more inclined to buy a book with an honest (and detailed) 4-star review than a pure-fluff 5-star review.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Not to detract from Sunny's post or anything, but it might be worth culling out these general "tips/advice for authors" into a separate thread...good stuff here.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Not to detract from Sunny's post or anything, but it might be worth culling out these general "tips/advice for authors" into a separate thread...good stuff here.


Thanks Steph. We have been in the smoke filled room with Harvey discussing this very thing and will have it worked out soon. Harvey is on a plane to NYC now but there will be some clean up done here.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards Sunny!   

Ditto to CS's post.  Also I've been known to look at peoples Avators that are books. I've picked up some books that way as well.

theresam


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

CS, I couldn't have said it better myself nor do I think anyone else either


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hi and welcome aboard Sunny...it's nice to have you here with us!

Bravo on your post CS...wonderfully written and fantastic tips. *


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> *Constant spamming of your book on Kindleboards:* There's a right way to advertise (Sig Rosenblum, Mike Hicks, Al Past, Jeff Hepple, Rick Reed, etc. always do a classy job of this, for example) and a wrong way (er..._other people_).


Thanks for mentioning this, I have noticed this going on from certain authors on the book board, and it is the BIGGEST deterrent for me, I won't even sample a book from an author that is blatantly spamming.

Great list!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

CS - well said! I second the motion to make your post a "sticky" for authors to review! 

I also agree with Intinst - it's a HUGE turnoff when a single thread is spam-bombed by the author with multiple posts about their book (except for posts answering other forum members' comments or questions!) 

If the price is reasonable, and the description is compelling, I'll AT LEAST download the sample - if the price is under $2, and the description is compelling, I'll generally buy it right away! 

I'm also impressed by several of our forum member authors who add to discussion in threads that AREN'T about their books (I also notice their book avatars!) This also increases the likelihood of me purchasing their work!


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with everything that's been posted on this thread. A sticky thread on author tips would be great.

Would it make sense to have a separate area in the boards called Member Authors? Then authors could post their pitches there without taking up thread space on Book Corner. Not only would it be a good way to find authors that are new to Kindleboards, but the self-promotion could be limited to that part of the boards.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

boydm said:


> Would it make sense to have a separate area in the boards called Member Authors? Then authors could post their pitches there without taking up thread space on Book Corner. Not only would it be a good way to find authors that are new to Kindleboards, but the self-promotion could be limited to that part of the boards.


I would like that. I do _not_ want to seem like I'm jumping up and down squealing _look at me ! look at me!_. I do want to mention that I do write and the books are there for the perusing...but that's it. I am really uncomfortable with too much self promotion, but a place to connect with other writers, where anyone can lurk whether they write or not, that would be awesome.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sunny, sorry for slightly hijacking your thread...but

These are all great suggestions, authors and readers alike. We (by that I mean the admin group) have have working to find the right balance between great author promotion and overkill author promotion. Your input is very important and will determine the next steps we take on this path.

Thanks, everyone, for being part of the KBoards community.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I respond first to an appealing Cover read: Colors


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

CS said:


> I'm going to answer this question in *general terms*, not in specific relation to your book. Hopefully every author here will see this and get something out of it.
> 
> *Advertising Your Book: Some Tips*
> 
> ...




Quoted for truth -- this is pretty much perfect.

I recently got grief over at the Amazon Boards for saying some of this, because people wanted to defend a guy who enlisted his girlfriend to start multiple threads saying the books were the cat's behind, started multiple threads himself, and then rated his own stuff 5 stars, because he thought the person giving him 1 stars was just being mean.

I think that this is a great thread, but let's make clear that merely asking for attention is not specific enough. 

It's not really enough that someone has written a book, not these days, and not with the proliferation of ways to get published. People want to support a new writer, but there's also cynicism. Even if the price is right, I need more to go ahead and make that purchase, yet daily (between here and a few other boards) I see authors that come in, say they have a book, state it's a bargain and then disappear or continue on the one note. They either keep a low post count, or you can look at posts by members and see that all the posts are the same topic -- their book, which we still know nothing about other than it's inexpensive.

Writers have obligations and can't always hang around message boards, but whether they post one or twenty times, they still should make their language skills work for them. A little persuasion. What's the book about? Does the writer have any favorite authors or inspirations? I want to like the author enough to take a chance. I don't have to think we'd be best friends, but it doesn't hurt if I feel I could talk to this person about books and that that they walk the necessary tightrope between humility and confidence. I don't like the aforementioned, "Hey world, I wrote a book, buy it!" but I also don't want to see, "I'm a better writer now, but I dunno, maybe you'll like it."

There are writers who constantly hawk their books for .99 and I consistently deem it not worth the risk, because the writer has yet to show charm or skill. Yet weekly, I spend more money than that per book on new (to me) writers because I see a recommendation from someone I trust, or the person has said something charming on a message board, or I'm lead to their entertaining blog. I am taking a chance on them and paying several times what others are asking, but it seems like much less of a risk, because they and the people associated with them are acting in a professional manner.

I've seen the argument made that it's tough to get out, get noticed, yet read, and so you have to pick up a bullhorn and do a variation of "Head On! Apply Directly to Forehead...Head On! Apply Directly to Forehead." I don't buy it. There's a difference between successful marketing by using available resources and being an obnoxious tool. I think people in the latter group think they're being savvy, but the real term for it is off-putting.

I know the self-published and the, um, vanity pressed are fighting more of an uphill battle, but that's when it's even more important to act like the writers in the big leagues. Make people think you don't have a contract because you've yet to be discovered, and not because it's the best you can do. Behave with the same decorum you would if you had a big time pub there to rein you in from making an ass out of yourself.

The hard-sell that I've decried does work for some people in the market for books and there are some readers who just really like the idea of reading the work of people they "know," so the obnoxious stuff will sell some product. However, a more refined approach gets the same people, but also attracts those who prefer a different technique.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I would like that. I do _not_ want to seem like I'm jumping up and down squealing _look at me ! look at me!_. I do want to mention that I do write and the books are there for the perusing...but that's it. I am really uncomfortable with too much self promotion, but a place to connect with other writers, where anyone can lurk whether they write or not, that would be awesome.


I've never noticed you cross a line. In fact, between your low-key mention of your cat's writing career, and other people chiming in to say your cat is pretty funny, I now own three books by your, ahem, cat.



pomlover2586 said:


> I respond first to an appealing Cover read: Colors


I know! And sometimes it defies logic. I don't know how many times I've been more-than-half sold by a cover, read the description and found out the book was not my thing, and read the back again just to make sure I couldn't justify buying it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

<totally off topic> Thumper's cat is freakin' hilarious!  </totally off topic>

Actually, maybe not so off topic. After having devoured all 3 cat books, now I have to try Thumper's books too. Surely she's as good a writer as her cat is....  And that's one way a writer gets attention, by having a clever but not nauseating "gimmick" (for lack of a better word). Interest me in one book, for whatever reason or combination of reasons, and I'm much more likely to try out others.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> <totally off topic> Thumper's cat is freakin' hilarious!  </totally off topic>
> 
> Actually, maybe not so off topic. After having devoured all 3 cat books, now I have to try Thumper's books too. Surely she's as good a writer as her cat is....  And that's one way a writer gets attention, by having a clever but not nauseating "gimmick" (for lack of a better word). Interest me in one book, for whatever reason or combination of reasons, and I'm much more likely to try out others.


*Clever is right...she was kind of promoting her cat's book  But, she also had me laughing when she said that she didn't want to seem like she was jumping up and down promoting her books....struck me as funny with a name like Thumper *


----------



## Monti (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Sunny,

Thanks for being our "Kit Carson" and helping us discover the Kindle Boards!

All the best,
Monti


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who cover shopped.  In fact, I've never admitted it before.  
And being a cover shopper, it makes it harder to shop for books on K because you're not actually cover shopping.  I have completely changed my buying habits since K, and take about 70% of my recommendations from here on the Boards.  So I do like that authors are introducing themselves here.  
But I have to agree that there is a tight line they have to walk.  I understand they can't sit around on boards all day chatting everyone up.  On the other hand, since independent authors do not have a publishing company to do their marketing, that needs to be a priority for them.    
Bottom line for me: I have found some great books to read that I otherwise never would have looked at.  I've also sampled a couple that I thought were not good at all and would not buy.  
deb


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

drenee said:


> I thought I was the only one who cover shopped. In fact, I've never admitted it before.


Add me to the cover-shopper list.  A good cover can sell a book to me in seconds. I know, I know -- silly way to choose a book. Oddly, I'm rarely disappointed when attracted by a cover. LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd have to add that all the attention in the world will do you no good if your book isn't well written, with a solidly crafted storyline, and properly formatted for a wide range of ebook readers.  Yesterday, I read one of the freebies that was posted last week, and I have to say I'm not sure I've ever read a worse book.  Just about every rule for writing quality fiction was tossed.  The author had multiple books available that had seemed interesting at first glance; I deleted them all without reading after the first one proved so bad.

Just because it's easier nowadays to self publish doesn't make the actual craft of writing any easier!  Have a wide range of people critique your work, not just those who love you too much to tell you the truth. 

I do prefer folks to get involved in discussions of more than their own books so I know they didn't come here just to sell.  There are plenty of reasons to hang out here for even brief periods; anyone who has a love of good writing should be able to get involved pretty easily.  And it's all research, when you think about it--people's likes/dislikes/values and the vital issues to them are out here for all to see.  Knowing your audience is important, and getting involved in places like this makes that a whole lot easier.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with several posters who like to have the authors join us because they want to be a member of the community and not just tout their books.  I did not know Thumper was an author until very recently, and my very most favorite authors are the ones that let us get to know them and post frequently and not about their books.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I agree with several posters who like to have the authors join us because they want to be a member of the community and not just tout their books. I did not know Thumper was an author until very recently, and my very most favorite authors are the ones that let us get to know them and post frequently and not about their books.


*I think I missed Thumper's arrival here at KB but from her posts that I did come across I wouldn't have guessed that she was an author. Like someone else mentioned...I don't want to see an author join KB just to push book sales. While I don't expect them to spend every waking hour here, it's nice to be able to get to know them and have them join discussions other than their own books.

Someone else mentioned car salesmen...when our lease was up on our first Honda, DH and I asked for a salesman recommendation from the service manager. He mentioned one name and I blatantly asked him if he was a "pushy" salesman and told him that I did not tolerate a hard sell. LOL, he immediately gave us another name. I loved that salesman and when all was said and done, I thanked him for not being pushy *


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Now this IS an enlightening thread, Thanks Chynared and Kindle Convert for steering this newbie here. I started a thread with a similar question and CS hammered it here. Many others enthusiastically joined in and offered numerous good points as well. I think I'm going to like it here. 

Mike Monahan
author of
Barracuda

Barracuda


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Now this IS an enlightening thread, Thanks Chynared and Kindle Convert for steering this newbie here. I started a thread with a similar question and CS hammered it here. Many others enthusiastically joined in and offered numerous good points as well. I think I'm going to like it here.
> 
> Mike Monahan
> author of
> ...


If there is one thing joining KindleBoard members, it is our enthusiasim for reading, and doing most if not all of that reading on the Kindle. We welcome authors, but we really welcome authors who are also readers and members of KindleBoards.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, folks, I'm glad I'm not being _too_ obnoxious. I won't let the cat post, because he truly is obnoxious...


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Thanks, folks, I'm glad I'm not being _too_ obnoxious. I won't let the cat post, because he truly is obnoxious...


Thumper- Don't tell him about it either or he'll poop on your pillow!! 
I'm about halfway through the first book and it's so funny that I had to stop a few times to wipe the tears away!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In reading the boards over the last few days. . . .I've been catching up a bit. . . I would note that another method of 'selling' that doesn't work for me is when reviews from other sites are re-posted here -- especially when all that's in the thread is multiple posts by the author of reviews from elsewhere. Folks, we're readers. Some of us probably qualify for a 12 step program.  If you bring the book to our attention with an intriguing synopsis, we're going to check it out and we *will* read the reviews at Amazon. All of them, good and bad. You really don't need to copy them here.

Also, if a member really enjoys a book, that member is probably going to brag on you. So while it's understandable that you're happy with a good review, you kinda don't need to brag on yourself. I guess I'm saying: let it happen organically. . . .don't try to force it.

Just my personal feelings on the matter.

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Quallify for a 12-step program.  How funny!!  How would that work exactly?
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Everyone, especially authors:

We've had an interesting discussion develop in a thread that was originally started by an author to let us know about her book. I have split it out into two topics, because I think the resulting thread (this one) has some very good advice for our author members here at KindleBoards.

First off, let me say, we welcome having authors here at KindleBoards. All of us are avid readers and we like having new books brought to our attention.

That said, let me reiterate a few things:

1. We have a guideline here at KBoards: one thread per book per author. You can use that thread to introduce your book, include a brief review, etc.

2. We have a link maker (see the top of the screen). Authors are strongly encouraged to use the link maker to include a link with a cover of their book which take interested folks directly to Amazon where people can read reviews, sample the book and buy it if they want.

3. You don't need to re-post Amazon reviews here and in fact, people get annoyed when you do. On the other hand, if you do have reviews of your book at other sites, please include a link (don't repost the whole review) to that site.

4. We have a thread with "Authors here at KindleBoards" that includes a running list of authors. If you would like your name to be added to that list, please send me (Leslie) a PM.

5. There are specific guidelines for authors in the "Forum Guidelines" section. Please make sure to familiarize yourself with those: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

Just a few more comments...

It's a fine line between sharing information about your book, starting to sound like a used car salesman, and outright spamming. I'll be honest and say that I have received a few complaints from members on this issue. I think Ann's comments (post prior to this one) are very relevant. Probably the best thing you can do is to become a member of the community, participate in discussions, let us know what you are reading, tell us about your writing experiences, etc. In other words, don't use KindleBoards solely as an advertising platform for your book.

Personally, most of the books I have read in recent months have come from indie authors and small presses, so I appreciate the challenge of getting the word out. Therefore, I am a real champion of letting authors have a place in this forum to promote their books. I know lots of other forums that do not permit that sort of activity _at all_. But, at the same time, we need to be mindful of all the members here and not drive everyone crazy with overdone BSP (blatant self-promotion). I think the key for all of us it to find the right balance.

I welcome people's thoughts on this issue and encourage you to post them here in this thread.

Leslie
Global Moderator, Kindle reader and yes, author


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Quallify for a 12-step program. How funny!! How would that work exactly?
> deb


 I said we'd qualify, not that we'd be willing to go. . . "I cannot live without books (or my Kindle)" (apologies to Thomas Jefferson, but he was an inventor. . .I think he'd LOVE the Kindle!)

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

An addendum to my previous post:

We also have a welcome and introductions board and everyone is *encouraged *to introduce themselves to the KindleBoards community. Once again: while you can introduce yourself as an author and tell us about your book, tell us a bit about yourself, too. This is a friendly and welcoming bunch and we like to get to know our new members.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's a fine line between sharing information about your book, starting to sound like a used car salesman, and outright spamming.


I don't remember it it has occurred here, but an author proclaiming that their book is great and I have to read it is the quickest way to put it and the author on my permanent mental "ignore list."

Mike


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't mind if they post good reviews from people_ not related to them._


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Not to detract from Sunny's post or anything, but it might be worth culling out these general "tips/advice for authors" into a separate thread...good stuff here.


Which has been done!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

boydm said:


> I agree with everything that's been posted on this thread. A sticky thread on author tips would be great.
> 
> Would it make sense to have a separate area in the boards called Member Authors? Then authors could post their pitches there without taking up thread space on Book Corner. Not only would it be a good way to find authors that are new to Kindleboards, but the self-promotion could be limited to that part of the boards.


This is an issue on which I am completely divided in my mind.

On one hand, it makes perfect sense to have an author's board, doesn't it? Lump Put all the book announcement together in one place. On the other hand, people might begin to say, "Oh, that board...nothing but ads over there," and never go visit it. Then it becomes not "the author's board" but rather, "the author's ghetto."

In general, I also worry about having too many boards and making it difficult for members to move around easily, find stuff they want to find, etc. I know there are folks who come to KindleBoards and look at Board A and B and never ever look at C, D, E, or F. If we add more to the mix, do we exacerbate the problem?

On the other hand, as we continue to grow, our size might force us to consider different ways to structure and organize the information that is here and an author's board would be a very logical and natural progression.

See what I mean? My mind is divided!

I welcome thoughts on this topic.

L


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I hope you don't mind a newbie / author's opinion.

I found this board quite by accident, when someone mentioned my free book on a thread here last month. (Stat counter is an amazing invention.) I hestiated to post too much here myself, because I didn't want to come across as a jerk and, almost as importantly, I don't personally own a Kindle. I do read e-books that are available online, but I don't have the resources (yet!   ) to invest in that wonder gadget. I did take advantage of the free/bargain book thread to mention my book, but felt a little weird doing anything else. Since I enjoy reading and discussing books, though, I'll try to make myself more comfortable here. 

Personally, I doubt I would post too much in an author's forum for the reasons Leslie mentioned.


----------



## horrorauthor (Dec 22, 2008)

I think this is a great discussion and something that's been on my mind a lot. I love having guidelines (like one post per book). I worry a lot about being too shamelessly self-promotional, which is why I try and limit my posts related to my work to an announcement when something becomes available on Kindle.

Please feel free to send me a message to shut the heck up if I am going overboard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think part of what we non-author members like to see is authors who tell us about their books, but also tell us about themselves and get involved in other discussions. . . .whether you have a Kindle or not you can discuss all types of books and there are lots of things in not-quite Kindle that just help us all get to know each other.  Or join one of the book clubs:  all the books are available on Kindle but are also available in paper so lack of a Kindle doesn't mean you can't participate.  If the only posts are promoting your latest book the reaction can be "who is that again, and why should I care."  I recognize that not everyone is going to be as active as Leslie (!) but appearances in other threads on other topics show that you're interested in being part of the community here, and not JUST in selling books.

Note:  this is a personal opinion only, not aimed at anyone in particular, just general comments. . . .

Ann


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

horrorauthor said:


> Please feel free to send me a message to shut the heck up if I am going overboard.


It is my humble opinion that authors who worry that they are being too loud are the ones we don't mind in the least. (Thumper, RJ, too, but not limited to them...there are others as well) I mean, I read RJ's book "Waiting for Spring" before she even joined KB and I LOVED it!! I recommend it whenever I feel it is appropriate. It is in my top books read so far this year.... 

I think all of us who frequent these boards know exactly the people this is being spelled out for.... There are a few threads that I have not visited because of the BSP going on there.....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> I hope you don't mind a newbie / author's opinion.
> 
> I found this board quite by accident, when someone mentioned my free book on a thread here last month. (Stat counter is an amazing invention.) I hestiated to post too much here myself, because I didn't want to come across as a jerk and, almost as importantly, I don't personally own a Kindle. I do read e-books that are available online, but I don't have the resources (yet!  ) to invest in that wonder gadget. I did take advantage of the free/bargain book thread to mention my book, but felt a little weird doing anything else. Since I enjoy reading and discussing books, though, I'll try to make myself more comfortable here.
> 
> Personally, I doubt I would post too much in an author's forum for the reasons Leslie mentioned.


As far as owning a Kindle, Harvey the Admin. of this board did not own a kindle for its first year, but thought that it might be "the" thing bringing ebooks to the general public. I didn't have my kindle for nearly 2 months, but participated in the board. Ownership isn't a breaking point with me. I do require acknowledgement that the Kindle is the greatest reading device in the world!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

intinst said:


> I do require acknowledgement that the Kindle is the greatest reading device in the world!


Goes without saying.....


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> It is my humble opinion that authors who worry that they are being too loud are the ones we don't mind in the least. (Thumper, RJ, too, but not limited to them...there are others as well) I mean, I read RJ's book "Waiting for Spring" before she even joined KB and I LOVED it!! I recommend it whenever I feel it is appropriate. It is in my top books read so far this year....
> 
> I think all of us who frequent these boards know exactly the people this is being spelled out for.... There are a few threads that I have not visited because of the BSP going on there.....


*Ditto on what KK just wrote. I don't even bother when I see particular threads...I know it's just another review or a push to check out their book. I mentioned in a previous thread about car salesmen...that is the biggest turn off for me and I have walked out of places that have the hard sell.

No, the books won't sell themselves but I'm pretty much at the point where I won't even bother checking out books that are pushed to the edge. I think someone here who has actually read the book and raves about it is enough. For example...LDB loved Boyd Morrison's books. He provided a synopsis and his review for the books which was enough for me to check them out and actually read them. I'd rather rely on a review or perspective from one of the members here who I have gotten to know over the last 5 months or so. That said, I can appreciate Indies getting the word out about their books but pushing people with constant "reminders" about their books is going a bit over board. Again, while I understand that Indies can't spend their waking hours here, it's nice to know the person behind the books...an example would be Jeff, Mike, David, Al (forgive me if I left you out) have written books but they participate in plenty of discussions that don't revolve around their books.

Also, and I'm sure others can appreciate this as well, not everyone has the time to go through a ton of posts. Some of us jump on here when we can and no one wants to wade through tons of posts about the same thing.

Back to the Leslie's dilemma, I would hate for another board to be created. While an author's area would be a nice idea...I would never visit it if it was only an "advertisement" area. I have DVR and I'm not afraid to use it  Advertisers' dollars are wasted on me and if there is something I want, I will search it out and buy it.

I hope this doesn't sound harsh and it's not intended to be but those are my thoughts *


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *
> 
> Back to the Leslie's dilemma, I would hate for another board to be created. While an author's area would be a nice idea...I would never visit it if it was only an "advertisement" area. I have DVR and I'm not afraid to use it  Advertisers' dollars are wasted on me and if there is something I want, I will search it out and buy it.
> 
> *


Very well put. My thoughts exactly.
deb


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Per intinst and KindleKay's request:

I hereby acknowledge that the Kindle is the greatest reading device in the world

[Note: I will add the suggested punctuation once I have a Kindle of my own. I'm very stingy with my exclamation points.]


----------



## andc39 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you, this is VEry helpful and appeciated.

I just posted a notice of my book last night, and have been puzzling over this (eg, I'm not a computer-savvy-type and couldn't figure out how to make a link to the book, but with the help of a comment below I figured it out now. Though, I seem to have TWo pics, and don't know why yet).

Thanks again. 

Now I'm wondering: Is it 'smart marketing' or 'bad form' to add a link to my book when I write a reply like this?

Andrew Cort


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have read books I never would have found because of the authors here. If an author takes the time to post here, I will automatically go find their book and take a look at it. I don't always buy the book, but usually sample it. One of the most interesting things about this board, with the exceptions of accessories , is the feeling of a connection with an author. When I read a book by someone that has actually participated in the board, it is like standing in line for a signed copy of a book. It makes it very personal. That being said, when I see a post by an author and they never return to the board that is a big turn off. That is just an advertisement and nothing else. If you are an author I hope you will join in the discussions and introduce yourself.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

andc39 said:


> Thank you, this is VEry helpful and appeciated.
> 
> I just posted a notice of my book last night, and have been puzzling over this (eg, I'm not a computer-savvy-type and couldn't figure out how to make a link to the book, but with the help of a comment below I figured it out now. Though, I seem to have TWo pics, and don't know why yet).


I added the link for your book this morning.



> Thanks again.


You're welcome.



> Now I'm wondering: Is it 'smart marketing' or 'bad form' to add a link to my book when I write a reply like this?
> 
> Andrewe Cort


It is completely fine to have a link in your signature if you want. Some authors use the covers of their books as avatars. I think it's a good way to get the word out subtly.

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

andc39 said:


> Thank you, this is VEry helpful and appeciated.
> 
> I just posted a notice of my book last night, and have been puzzling over this (eg, I'm not a computer-savvy-type and couldn't figure out how to make a link to the book, but with the help of a comment below I figured it out now. Though, I seem to have TWo pics, and don't know why yet).
> 
> ...


Links to books are alway appreciated. I don't have to go and find it. Also, I believe you can actually at a link in the signature area at the bottom of each post.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Per intinst and KindleKay's request:
> 
> I hereby acknowledge that the Kindle is the greatest reading device in the world
> 
> [Note: I will add the suggested punctuation once I have a Kindle of my own. I'm very stingy with my exclamation points.]


*RJ, it will be a grand day when you do get a Kindle. We all couldn't wait to hear Harvey's take on it *


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Per intinst and KindleKay's request:
> 
> I hereby acknowledge that the Kindle is the greatest reading device in the world
> 
> [Note: I will add the suggested punctuation once I have a Kindle of my own. I'm very stingy with my exclamation points.]


At what point, exactly, do you plan on obtaining said device??  I, for one, can't wait to see the punctuation to that statement and will take bets that it will be (3) exclaimation points, at least!!!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I started what I call an "envelope fund" for my Kindle. Bottle/can money, for example, goes into the envelope. I recently started trimming my own hair and each time I do the $20 I saved goes in the envelope. I figure that, at this rate, I'll be a proud Kindle owner by 2011.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Well, I started what I call an "envelope fund" for my Kindle. Bottle/can money, for example, goes into the envelope. I recently started trimming my own hair and each time I do the $20 I saved goes in the envelope. I figure that, at this rate, I'll be a proud Kindle owner by 2011.


Drop your change into a coinstar machine and get Amazon gift cards. They add pretty quickly.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Well, I started what I call an "envelope fund" for my Kindle. Bottle/can money, for example, goes into the envelope. I recently started trimming my own hair and each time I do the $20 I saved goes in the envelope. I figure that, at this rate, I'll be a proud Kindle owner by 2011.


Don't forget, there are used Klassic Kindles available for $250 or less, both KindleKay and I bought used and can attest that there was no problem with them as a reading device. We are just as proud of our adopted K's as the ones who purchased new. Just another option. Oh, and Coinstar does Amazon gift cards with no penalty, another way to speed up the process.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Well, I started what I call an "envelope fund" for my Kindle. Bottle/can money, for example, goes into the envelope. I recently started trimming my own hair and each time I do the $20 I saved goes in the envelope. I figure that, at this rate, I'll be a proud Kindle owner by 2011.


*LOL, every little bit helps  If you use Google a lot, you should try signing up with Swag Bucks and use their search engine. Occasionally you'll be rewarded with Swag Bucks which you can save up towards Amazon gift cards. So far, I've been a member since the end of January and I've saved up enough SBs for $30 in gift cards...just an idea and no, I don't work for them 

Swag Bucks

That is my referral code but you can just go to Swagbucks.com as well to check it out.

*


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I just finished the signed up for swagbucks.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OH!  And a Amazon.com Visa is pretty good, too.  This is my latest.  Once you have 2500 points, you can cash in a $25 amazon gift certificate.  I was slow to jump on this bandwagon, but I now justify it by saying that I will pay it off 100% each month and get books for free as a bonus!!  I just got my first bill and I am almost to my first gift certificate.

Some say that you should accumulate 5000 points and cash them in with a $50 check which you then use your Visa to buy a $50 gift certificate and use your chck to pay it off.  There is sense in this, since this way the $50 gift certificate you buy with the Visa is eligible for triple points (triple points on purchases through amazon) and will go towards the next gift certificate.

OK- I realize that I am rambling and probably not making any sense.  I will blame it on too much coffee and futile egg searching....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, have the amazon visa. . . . .love getting those $25 GC's in the mail every month or so!

Ann


----------



## andc39 (Apr 5, 2009)

andc39 said:


> Thank you, this is VEry helpful and appeciated.
> 
> so i've added a book link to my 'signature'. is this appropriate?
> Andrew Cort


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks good Andrew.  If you want it to not take up so much space, you can also just link by using the title and the url code rather than the picutre link. . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Looks good Andrew. If you want it to not take up so much space, you can also just link by using the title and the url code rather than the picutre link. . . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Or you can make it a little smaller by putting width=70 in the [IMG ] tag. --> [IMG width=70 ] (remove the space)

L


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

drenee said:


> I thought I was the only one who cover shopped. In fact, I've never admitted it before.


argh try this again - I somehow deleted my whole post --

I somewhat admitted this when I said on another post that I had never bought Harlequin books because I didn't like most of their covers - then Amazon offered some free books that I tried and enjoyed now my eyes are open to the fact that I was apparently a cover snob and was missing out on some good books.

But I still admit that good cover art does draw me in big time


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

May I add my own 2 cents to this thread?  (Again, I know)

Authors: when people post that they picked up your book, if you want to thank them or ask for feedback either send that person a personal message OR thank everyone at once in ONE post.  I find it irritating when there are 5 posts, in a row, saying thank you, I look forward to your thoughts, or something along those lines.  It clogs up the thread.  One reply would suffice.  If you want my humble (and albeit, unimportant) opinion, a peronal message is just that, more personal, anyway.....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd have to agree, Kay.  Although I can see why they do it in the thread, because otherwise it might look as if they're not appreciative if there's no public reply (there's that double-edged sword, fine-line thing they have to worry about ).  But replying in one post to the last several responses, rather than separately to each, would be appropriate.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> May I add my own 2 cents to this thread? (Again, I know)
> 
> Authors: when people post that they picked up your book, if you want to thank them or ask for feedback either send that person a personal message OR thank everyone at once in ONE post. I find it irritating when there are 5 posts, in a row, saying thank you, I look forward to your thoughts, or something along those lines. It clogs up the thread. One reply would suffice. If you want my humble (and albeit, unimportant) opinion, a peronal message is just that, more personal, anyway.....


But it does up their post count quicker


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

First of all, I want to thank everyone for all of the positive feedback I've received on this thread. I'm really glad it has led to such a lively discussion, and I hope the authors will benefit as well.



Leslie said:


> On one hand, it makes perfect sense to have an author's board, doesn't it? Lump Put all the book announcement together in one place. On the other hand, people might begin to say, "Oh, that board...nothing but ads over there," and never go visit it. Then it becomes not "the author's board" but rather, "the author's ghetto."


I don't like the idea of a separate board for authors myself. Like you said, it would become "the author's ghetto" and most members would just look at it as the "advertising" section of the board and thus may be more inclined to skip it. I know I probably would.

I think it's much more natural and organic for the authors to promote themselves in the Book Corner section. While there are a few "used car salesman" threads that are annoying (as others have pointed out as well), I think a good number of our authors promote their books in a professional, unobtrusive manner.

One thing to add: A couple of people here mentioned that they like it when authors promote other authors. This is great when it's natural and unforced. However, on the flip side of that, it is completely obvious when there's some shady quid pro quo deal going on. We *can* tell.

Also, this thread has introduced me to a couple of KB members I didn't even realize were authors - thumper, etc. Very cool.


----------



## andc39 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks again
I tried the width=70 step, and I think I succeeded
Andrew


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> One thing to add: A couple of people here mentioned that they like it when authors promote other authors. This is great when it's natural and unforced. However, on the flip side of that, it is completely obvious when there's some shady quid pro quo deal going on. We *can* tell.


THANK YOU! This really bugs me! It is really obvious!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

andc39 said:


> Thank you, this is VEry helpful and appeciated.
> 
> I just posted a notice of my book last night, and have been puzzling over this (eg, I'm not a computer-savvy-type and couldn't figure out how to make a link to the book, but with the help of a comment below I figured it out now. Though, I seem to have TWo pics, and don't know why yet).
> 
> ...


I like links to books in sigs. It reminds me that the poster is a writer without doing the hard sell.

I vote against an author board. I run a board with similar software, and new boards tend to take while to take off and zap a little bit of vitality from the boards where those posts used to go.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

rho said:


> I somewhat admitted this when I said on another post that I had never bought Harlequin books because I didn't like most of their covers - then Amazon offered some free books that I tried and enjoyed now my eyes are open to the fact that I was apparently a cover snob and was missing out on some good books.


It was the covers and not the "Swarthy Greek Millionaire's Blonde Virgin Pregnant Mistress" titles? 

(Yeah, yeah, I read them and the books can be good, but those titles...)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Independent authors might find this helpful:

Kindle Formatting: The Complete Guide



$19.95 for the paperback version.... $9.99 for the Kindle version.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for that link, Pidgeon.

L


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

THANKS(!!!!) pidgeon92!!!
I'm definitely checking that out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bumping this. I'm still interested in keeping the discussion going. Thoughts, anyone?

L


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

As an unpublished author, I'm watching this thread.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I absolutely love this thread.  Everyone has said exactly the way I feel about authors and promotion.  Looks like a lot of our new authors are reading this and wanting to follow our suggestions - way to go folks.

I was for the idea of a special board for authors, but after reading the reasons for not having an author's ghetto I understand.  But sometimes I hate wading through this board to get to the meat,  i.e., this thread.  That being said, this board is so much easier to follow than other boards I have been on.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I really don't want to have a separate author's board (although if we did, it should be a child board of this one, not a totally separate one), but it would be nice if there were some basic 'gentleman's rules' that the authors might follow with regard to repeated spamming/bumping on their own threads within the same day. Most of them do a pretty good job of self-regulating, as well as participating in other threads in a way that is pleasant, but there are a few that over-promote and do nothing but promote, and it gets a little old.  Perhaps author peer pressure would help with that so that the few don't ruin it for the many...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

One thing I have noticed lately - and I just bet it is because kindleboard is so popular and effective - more and more authors are coming over to the KB.  Could it be because we are such voracious readers and will read anything and they want to grab us  

I do think though that each author should be gently pointed in this direction, I noticed one mod already doing that and I thank you for it.  I dislike going to the Intro thread and have nothing but authors and their reviews, it is difficult to welcome them when I feel they are only here to sell their works.  "I don't have a kindle but here is my book or reviews" -nothing about future kindles, wanting a kindle, and so on.  Sure we have had some authors here who don't/didn't have kindles, but they were a part of the community, looked for eggs, commiserated on waiting for K2s and batteries and joined our parties.

sorry folks / rant over / going to go read The Treasure of La Malinche by one of my very favorite great grandaughter babysitter author.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I really don't want to have a separate author's board (although if we did, it should be a child board of this one, not a totally separate one), but it would be nice if there were some basic 'gentleman's rules' that the authors might follow with regard to repeated spamming/bumping on their own threads within the same day. Most of them do a pretty good job of self-regulating, as well as participating in other threads in a way that is pleasant, but there are a few that over-promote and do nothing but promote, and it gets a little old. Perhaps author peer pressure would help with that so that the few don't ruin it for the many...


*I'd go for a child board but I'd still have to wade through those posts. Normally I click on the new posts since last visit and I skip over those threads that I know will have the same thing in them. It's kind of tedious but not as time consuming as clicking in and only finding a review or another push for the book.*


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This issue is making me rethink the idea of an ignore button for the board, some authors just don't understand the idea of a soft sell. Thus the comparison to the used car dealer ads.


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm new here - you have a great thread going! 

Jeannine
http://www.amazon.com/Confidential-Communications-J-R-Reardon/dp/1436335876/ref=ed_oe_p
http://www.amazon.com/Confidential-Communications/dp/B0024NLKR8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1239144889&sr=1-1


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I was for the idea of a special board for authors, but after reading the reasons for not having an author's ghetto I understand.


Same here...I'd hate to think an author's board would be me and one guy whose participation was endless posts of his own reviews. I can go to the Amazon board for that.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm going out on a limb here but I had a few days off and when I came back here, I was overwhelmed with the amount of book spam going on. Mods, if you want to delete this, go ahead but I just have to get it off my chest! 

Authors-

*Stop posting every review you ever received in your book thread.*

If your book is good, we WILL find it and buy it but not because you keep posting reviews you have received.

I understand you want to keep your book in front of us, and you posting in your thread will bump the thread to the top, but I for one WILL NOT BUY YOUR BOOK IF YOU MAKE ME MAD BY ENDLESS REVIEW POSTINGS!!! And no, I do not have to read the postings but I _do_ have to wade through them to get to the ones I do want to read.

Give us a break and be a *member*_ of our community by participating in threads other than your book threads or to push your books. It does not count if you turn the conversation back to you and your books, or participate by just thanking everyone who ever wrote something in your thread.

Rant over._


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like your rant, Sherylb.
And to illustrate. Some of us have found that we like Jeffry Hepple's The Treasure of La Malinche.
Sailor did a review and a video voice over that is on his site and started a thread here recently to provide a link to it.
And I became motivated enough by her work and how much I enjoyed Jeff's work that I started a Discussion Thread today about the books. And those books have recently appeared in the What are we reading thread with positive reviews.  Now that is how authors get exposure by readers who like the work and saying so.  Self promotion wears thin as has been said.
Just sayin.......


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

About posting reviews in threads:

I can see how this can become annoying over time, but I don't see a problem with doing it occasionally. Honestly, how is a reader (or a new KB member) supposed to know about some buried thread about a book if the author can't occasionally post the latest news? Sometimes a review IS the latest news. Other than that, an author can really only report on his/her progress in their latest book. And that can be pretty boring to hear about.

The kind people at KB allow authors a single thread for each of their books. If you see a thread you don't want to read, just ignore it. I ignore many posts on many forums every day. Keep in mind that for every time you see an old thread, someone is probably just seeing it for the first time. Personally I like seeing reviews in threads. I don't have a list of all the books from all the authors from all the forums that I check daily for new reviews of their books. I just don't have that kind of time and I'd rather see two paragraphs posted by a proud author from a review given to them by a thrilled reader.

If an author is only pushing their book, and not participating in discussions, sure, that's over the line. But are you positive they aren't participating in other discussions? I don't look through every post in every thread in every category to see what someone is posting.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

One of the things that makes an author different than most non-authors is the extreme demands on his/her time. I think too many people assume that authors are self-obsessed people who only want to talk about their books. That may be true to some extent. But sadly, most authors have very little time in which to socialize on websites such as these and do their best to participate as well as they can (which can often end up being a book pitch). Many authors work more than one full-time job, have families to take care of, go to school, and still try to sneak in a few minutes every day so that they can write. Unfortunately, sometimes it is all they can do to post the latest review of their book or respond to someone's reply in order to keep their books in the public eye.

It is nearly impossible for most authors to spend more than a few minutes at a time on the slew of book and social networking sites. With inboxes stuffed with a steady stream of emails, myspace, twitter, facebook, goodreads, shelfari, librarything, mobilereads, authorsden, and countless other sites vying for an authors attention, is it any surprise that he or she cannot spare the time to engage other forumites in the endless threads that are being created everyday?

I think it's kind of unfair to tell an author how he/she should market their books when every person reacts differently to an author's promotional style. One person may not like seeing reviews on an author's thread, while the next prefers that the author not promote his book in his signature. In fact, many people are offended by the thought of an author creating a thread in which to promote his book. There are just too many people to please for an author to get it right all of the time. 

I think what makes a discussion forum like Kindle Boards so wonderful is that it offers its members the freedom to browse and engage in a variety of subject-related discussions. If you don't like a particular thread or the way an authors promotes his book on his thread, you have the power to ignore the thread.

I personally don't have the time to visit every thread that appears on this site and have to carefully select which ones are worthy of my precious time. I don't think others will find it very difficult to do the same thing.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kevis, I think there is some validity to what you say (although I think everyone is busy these days, not just authors - - we all just make different choices about how and where we spend our precious time). 

But the main point here is, the purpose of the Book Corner board is for readers to talk about books. That's what gives it its energy, and it's also why it's an appealing place for authors to be. So with that in mind we are expecting authors to follow our guidelines if they wish to participate in that board.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I think it's kind of unfair to tell an author how he/she should market their books when every person reacts differently to an author's promotional style.


When they are posting on someone else's website or forum, people who are promoting something ought to follow whatever guidelines are in effect on that site. If the site becomes overrun with promotional postings, members may get fed up and not return.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

David,

Thanks for your thoughtful response both as an author and a reader.

Here's another point of view as a member and as a moderator.  (I do occasionally read posts just for fun, you know, I'm not ALWAYS the off-topic police.  )

First, we want this to be a place where authors and readers can bump elbows.  And we want authors to feel welcome.  But the overall intent for the Book Corner was that it would be a place where members could discuss books: books in general, books in particular.  As well as books with authors.  We want to strike a balance that leaves room for everyone.

This is a boom time for KindleBoards, lots of new members, lots of new authors posting. Many, if not most, of our members do as I do, click on "Show New Posts" to see what to read; an author's post will show up until either I look at it, mark all posts as read, or the database resets, so it's not quite as simple as "ignore" the posts I don't want to read when the page is filled with bumped posts.  At the same time, your point is well taken, that new members might be interested in older posts.  That's why we're not opposed to occasional bumps in the night.  

I don't think that reviews as such are a problem; but most book posts, if available on Amazon, have a link to Amazon and the Amazon reviews are readily available there.  I, for one, would prefer that the Amazon reviews remain at Amazon.  However, if the NY Times reviews your book (as an extreme) by all means posts it.  Or a site devoted to books in your genre or whatever.  Or if you get an award.  Use your good judgment.  As I said in another thread, posts that are bumped too often start to not be seen or are seen negatively. That serves neither author nor member.

If we all work together, we'll find a balance that is good for everyone here at KindleBoards.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

David J. Guyton said:


> If an author is only pushing their book, and not participating in discussions, sure, that's over the line. But are you positive they aren't participating in other discussions? I don't look through every post in every thread in every category to see what someone is posting.


If you check a member's profile, you can see _all_ of the posts they make, in order by date. This makes it very easy to weed out members who use the forum for advertising only (not just authors, we've had people sign up to peddle all sorts of stuff).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Kevis,
This is a case of "don't shoot the messenger." I know there might be details in this thread that might distress you, because it's not what you want to read, but that doesn't mean the words are false or meant to put writers on the defensive. 

Readers are being honest about what appeals to them. Is there a preferred alternative to that? Dishonesty? Silence? 

I get that there are only so many hours in the day and lots of things that need doing. I don't think the overall message here is that writers need to sit  around here in an online coffee klatch. However, the truth remains that nobody wants to feel like someone only comes around when they need money. Some writers come off exactly that way. Even if a writer only posts here once in a blue moon, there's a way to come across as friendly. 

Coming here is a form of publicity for a writer. It's sales. I don't think anyone is naive on that point. I don't know about you, but I've walked out of places with pushy salespeople. I've also been charmed by other salespeople. They probably all want my money just as much, but the latter group gets it. Good salespeople have a way with words, and so should good writers. A pushy artless sales technique makes me predisposed to distrust the writer's abilities. 

That's not to say that even the clumsiest of techniques won't sell some books. A better technique gives you those same sales and more. If you do it right, you will come across as friendly and personable with pretty much the same post count as the guy (or gal) who's doing it wrong. That's better value for your time and more people willing to take a chance. 

You're right that no writer can strike the perfect note all of the time. Just like no writer can ever write the perfect book. But you try, right? You work on being a better writer every time you sit down. It's not about being perfect, but aiming higher. It seems short-sighted to look at responses to this form of writing and say, "you don't like it? Lump it!" Not when there's information to be had that, if taken, will easily make more people "like it."

If you think people are saying you need to live here, you're missing the point. If you're only response is, "yeah, well, can't please everybody so I'm going to keep doing the same thing," then you're missing sales.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Harvey and everyone else,

Everyone here on Kindle Boards have been very kind to me and I do understand the need for rules. In fact, I try to limit myself to one "bump" post every 3-4 days. But I will sometimes post in between if I have some new information about my book. I also have found that it isn't necessary to bump my book thread to the top of the discussion forum every single day, because there are others who find they have something to say about my book and do so on their own accord.

I would also add that one of the reasons why I promote my book in my signature, is because even though I am happy about my book, it does get boring talking about one's book all the time. I do venture outside of my book thread every now and then to engage in some healthy conversation (topics like this one for an example).

I truly appreciate having a discussion like this since it does help to shed light on an issue before it turns into a problem. I, for one, would never want to wear out my welcome.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

David J. Guyton said:


> About posting reviews in threads:
> 
> I can see how this can become annoying over time, but I don't see a problem with doing it occasionally. Honestly, how is a reader (or a new KB member) supposed to know about some buried thread about a book if the author can't occasionally post the latest news? Sometimes a review IS the latest news. Other than that, an author can really only report on his/her progress in their latest book. And that can be pretty boring to hear about.
> 
> ...


Responding on a personal level only. I will note when there is a new post about a book. . . I'll usually check it out and if it appeals to me I'll sample or maybe even buy. I tend to continue to watch the thread but if all I see are reviews re-posted by the author, well, if I only sampled it, every review posted by the author without any personal reviews by folks here puts it farther down my list of to be read. I have no problem with an author bumping when their thread goes down a page or two, but really, it doesn't need to be done daily. Yes, we get new members all the time, But I really don't see the need to bump a book thread more than every few weeks. If the book is REALLY good. . .members who bought it will rave about it. And that will influency my feelings.

Again, this is my personal opinion only. . . .not intended to be directed at any particular author. . .just used your post, David, as a jumping off point.

Ann


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

:::Jumping in with a quick comment:::

Kevis, this isn't directed at you. I do not find your board participation to be overwhelmingly self-promoting.

There have, however, been authors who make post after post after posts of their reviews. I don't mind, and often appreciate, seeing reviews that are done tastefully as in condensed and in one post. Self-promotion is important for anyone and I would never say don't to anyone. We should all toot our own horns. There is, however, a difference between tooting one's horn and beating everyone over the head with it. 

By the way Kevis, I'm not an author but my time is extraordinarily limited and precious. I'm a self-employed full-time worker with 3 kids, a husband, a home, friends, family, obligations, and more. I barely have time to breathe and yet I do try to contribute to this forum as often as I can. Again, I do feel that you contribute more than self-promotion, so that is not directed as being critical of you personally. Other authors might learn from those amongst us who have made themselves part of the reading community hear whether they own a Kindle or not. What we all REALLY have in common is that we love to read.

:::heading back to work after that short commercial break:::

EllenR


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> If you check a member's profile, you can see _all_ of the posts they make, in order by date. This makes it very easy to weed out members who use the forum for advertising only (not just authors, we've had people sign up to peddle all sorts of stuff).


Absolutely. Sometimes you're reading a board and you think, "I don't recall so-and-so participating on any other topic." I do occasionally check out of curiosity. This isn't solely an author/advertising thing.

***
Elllen's post compels me to point out that I wasn't criticizing Kevis' participation, but responding to the views expressed in the one post.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Many of you know me......and know I'm blunt. So here are my thoughts.........I personally CANNOT stand self promotion from authors on this board......it drives me nuts!! You can never tell if it's going to be a simple "hey check this book out!" or a cram it down your throat "check this out!!!!!!" 

Because of this I now tend to steer clear from the Book Corner section because I never know what I'm going to run across......which is sad because there are a lot of great discussions on various books, not to mention the free/bargain areas.

I fully believe that ALL postings/threads with self promotion in the should be FULLY titled as such.

I.E.     Thread Headline ::CAUTION- Self Promo within::

          Top of Post- ::CAUTION- Self Promo Within::


That way we're all fully prepared for what we read and can avoid it as necessary.....Rant Over.............


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> One of the things that makes an author different than most non-authors is the extreme demands on his/her time. I think too many people assume that authors are self-obsessed people who only want to talk about their books. That may be true to some extent. But sadly, most authors have very little time in which to socialize on websites such as these and do their best to participate as well as they can (which can often end up being a book pitch). Many authors work more than one full-time job, have families to take care of, go to school, and still try to sneak in a few minutes every day so that they can write. Unfortunately, sometimes it is all they can do to post the latest review of their book or respond to someone's reply in order to keep their books in the public eye.
> 
> It is nearly impossible for most authors to spend more than a few minutes at a time on the slew of book and social networking sites. With inboxes stuffed with a steady stream of emails, myspace, twitter, facebook, goodreads, shelfari, librarything, mobilereads, authorsden, and countless other sites vying for an authors attention, is it any surprise that he or she cannot spare the time to engage other forumites in the endless threads that are being created everyday?
> 
> ...


O.K. I am a little bit offended by this. . . .we are all busy and we all have to make decisions about how we spend the time we have. I think it is fairly arrogant to assume there are more demands on your time, as an author, than there are on non-authors. I understand the two-job thing. . . .lots of us have two jobs. . .or just one job that is 60 or 80 hours a week.

You are right that different things will attract different people. . . .but I think it has been pretty universally said by the non-author members that, when we perceive the hard sell -- constant re-posts and bumping with no new info or discussion by anyone but the author who posted the original thread -- well, that's going to turn us off. It certainly seems that the only person enthusiastic about the work, is the author. As I've said before, if our members like it, they WILL rave about it. Just let it happen. Don't force it. That is a turn off.

Please understand, this is my opinion/outlook/response only. I speak only for myself and not for Harvey, the Boards, or any of the other Mods.

Ann


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Ann,

One of the difficult things about communicating via the internet is that our emotions are detached from what is being typed. I did not mean to imply that an author's time is either more valuable or scarce than the average person. Nor was it my intent to offend you or anyone else who is not an author. Perhaps, my words would have been better chosen if I spoke for myself. I find it very difficult to find the kind of time I need in which to take advantage of a site such as this one. The web is a vast place which offers many new opportunities for an author to promote his/her book. At the end of the day, every stop along the way to take advantage of such opportunities comes with a price and consumes an abhorrent amount of time. My situation is not unique among authors, and my post was referring to these folk.

In fact, I'm as guilty as anyone of not finding the time to make much more than a short reply to someone's post. I am very happy that you guys created this thread. I, for one, have taken your words to heart and will do my best not to offend anyone while visiting this site, especially when promoting my book. However, the point that I was trying to make before is that even if authors such as myself tread lightly and obeys all of the forum's guidelines, there will be some people who will never accept any kind of self-promotion. Unfortunately, there is very little that I, or my peers, can do to avoid that problem except to stop writing books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Hi Ann,
> 
> One of the difficult things about communicating via the internet is that emotions are detached from what is being typed. I did not mean to imply that an authors time is either more valuable or scarce than the average person. Perhaps, my words would have been better chosen if I spoke for myself. I rarely have time to find a meal let alone spend the kind of time I would enjoy having to be able to get the most out of websites such as this one.
> 
> In fact, I'm as guilty as anyone of not finding the time to make a short reply to someone's post. I'll say it once more so that everyone can know my stance on this subject, I am very happy that you guys created this thread. I, for one, have taken your words to heart and will do my best not to offend anyone with the way I choose to promote my book. The point I was trying to make before is that even if we authors obeyed all of the forum's guidelines, there will be some people who will never accept any kind of self-promotion.


Kevis, you're right about print and getting ideas across. . . .if I read too much into your post, I apologize.

And you're also right that some will oppose anything that even hints at self promotion. But the fact that some will ALWAYS object is not a good excuse to not follow guidelines. . .and, please understand, I am not saying you are doing anything wrong. I guess everyone has their "it's too much" point. And I appreciate the difficulties Indy authors have. . . .we're all just offering opinions as to how best to keep the board both friendly and informative!

Ann


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

As you say, it's going to be impossible to please every member and there will be complaints about any kind of promotion (which is a necessary evil). The best we can do is to be courteous as possible and to follow the guidelines set up by the administration.

Edited to add: Looks like Ann & I were posting similar thoughts at the same time. Great minds think alike. LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been following this thread for today and find it very interesting. I enjoy having the authors on the board and have only noticed one or two going a little overboard. But for the most part I have found books that I would never have discovered because of the participation of authors here.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

If I may:  my opinion (for what it is worth)...

There are several authors on these boards who I have read their books and enjoyed them...immensely! (you know who you are cause I have TOLD you!)

There are a few authors who I didn't know were authors until very recently.  I just thought they were "part of the gang".  I have now read said books and enjoyed them with the added plus that I felt a kinship to the author.

There are also a small handful of books that I am flat out avoiding because if I hear ONE more thing about them- read ONE more post about them- or see ONE more quoted review, I will SCREAM!!!  These few books may be wonderful, but that would be my personal loss that is my personal choice because I am just plain ol' SICK of hearing about those few books!

::rant over- thank you for your time::


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If the book is REALLY good. . .members who bought it will rave about it. And that will influency my feelings.
> 
> Ann


Amen!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am with you KindleKay.  Thanks for a brilliant post.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Tippy said:


> I am with you KindleKay. Thanks for a brilliant post.


Ditto!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll try again to post this. First time it didn't show up, but if it appears twice in 2 different forms, sorry.

As an author and Kindle pioneer, I've been introducing my books to the Kindleboard members recently with great response. (143 new readers in a month, I would say that's encouraging). However, there has been rumblings that I'm promoting too much . . . Actually, with 22 novels, 11 published for the Kindle, I've been holding back. Just wanted to apologize to those members who have found my threads too bouyant. I've been limiting my posts to these threads to once a day - which I've been told is too much, and including information of interest. I am an author with a love affair with my readers and do not seek to be established or $SALES. It's not my style. I know most, if not all, the other authors posting here and they know me (and can vouch for me). My intention was not to aggrevate a few members, but to introduce me and my titles to readers, who have embraced me here (and I thank you all). Still, as a Kindle pioneer, I have a lot more to offer the memebership than my titles, and have and mean to continue doing that, but will adhere to the body politic. I'm sure that my new readers here will easily find my books if they desire to read on and poke to page 2 or 3 of the threads. I will offer at least 2 titles at a discount price, and a third with news items. Again, sorry. I'm not a Used Car Salesman. I am an established Indie author looking for new horizons. Readers are golden and I will not fail you. From my mind to your imagination . . . 

Sincerely,
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

When I like a book, I'll go find the books from the same author and read them. I'll be waiting for the new release from that author. I think many people are like me. So when I recommend a book, I'm recommending the author also so I only need to suggest one book from that author. I don't want to be pushy either since everyone's taste is different. I'll be wondering what others think about the book but if they like it, they'll rave about it when they had the chance to read the book and like it. So I won't mention about it everyday.

My 2 cents


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Shizu:

Your 2 cents is worth a million dollars.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

<<- No cover/ugly cover on Amazon: This is not a deal-breaker by any means, but a bad cover or no cover really doesn't help. I will admit that both "In Her Name" and "Assignment in Antibua" caught my eye because of their nice covers, so there is something to be said for a good one.>>

I'm sad to admit that covers are important to me, especially for paper books. After all, it is going to sit on my bookshelf, and is therefore almost like art.

I don't cover shop very often, but there have been times when I'm not looking for a particular book or author but rather a genre, and just wander the aisles, checking out the covers.

Not the titles. The covers.

Titles and plot come later. Right now, I'm seeking out the visceral punch that a striking image can give me. If it's too colorful or gaudy, forget it.

Finally I find something that resonants with me. This is when I flip the book over and read the dust jacket. I try not to read the whole thing, because so often too much is given away. I like to be surprised by the story. I don't even like to watch coming attractions at the movies anymore.

So yes, guilty as charged to buying based on artwork, rather than story. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dave Dykema said:


> <<- No cover/ugly cover on Amazon: This is not a deal-breaker by any means, but a bad cover or no cover really doesn't help. I will admit that both "In Her Name" and "Assignment in Antibua" caught my eye because of their nice covers, so there is something to be said for a good one.>>


Little or no description is a deal breaker for me.



> Finally I find something that resonants with me. This is when I flip the book over and read the dust jacket. I try not to read the whole thing, because so often too much is given away. I like to be surprised by the story. I don't even like to watch coming attractions at the movies anymore.


I have to read the whole dust jacket. I need to understand something of the story going in. I get confused easily with too many characters or not getting to the plot quickly enough. If there's a good blurb, I'm more likely to give a book a chance.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

> I have to read the whole dust jacket.


I used to do that until too many blurbs were talking about things that happen in the last 20 pages.

That's why I don't like movie previews anymore either. I have a very visual memory, and I've been to too many movies were the crowd thinks the film is over, and I'm sitting there going, "Not yet. So and so hasn't fallen over the cliff yet" or whatever.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Finding a balance is really hard. I have been both a forum moderator and an author, so I understand both sides of the equation. What I like about KindleBoards is that they are working to create a balance, but it can only work if both authors and the potential audience has some understanding for each other's side. An author needs to be able to mention his book because it's the only way to get the word out, but the author has to know the difference between letting people know about his book and jamming his message down their throats. I hate it when I come across authors who think that everything should be allowed, as if angering their potential buyers has nothing to do with potential sales. But I also hate it when people say they can't stand self promotion of any kind. That says to me that I as an author can't even mention my book, has to practically keep the existence of my book a secret, because after all, any reference I might make to it is self promotion, right? Whatever balance we strike in this or anything else, we must avoid intolerance of any kind in this subject or anything else, because without tolerance and understanding, the only way to find peace is to exclude people, and I think we all agree that that's never a good answer to anything.

The KindleBoard moderators are great because they are trying to be fair to both sides, and are keeping both sides in line. I haven't been here long, but this is clearly an awesome community!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> The KindleBoard moderators are great because they are trying to be fair to both sides, and are keeping both sides in line. I haven't been here long, but this is clearly an awesome community!


Thanks, Greg. And yes, we are trying to find the right balance. Thanks for your support.

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Dave Dykema said:


> I'm sad to admit that covers are important to me...


You'll be happy to know then that I think your cover art for Stalker is great.  That's obviously not the sole reason I bought the book, but it didn't hurt.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Thanks. I'll make sure to pass along the words to my friend who made it. I gave him the basic premise and description, drawing a quick thumbnail (and if you've gotten to the part in the novel where I mention the "Stalker" poster you'll see that that's what it is) but the execution is his.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dave Dykema said:


> Thanks. I'll make sure to pass along the words to my friend who made it. I gave him the basic premise and description, drawing a quick thumbnail (and if you've gotten to the part in the novel where I mention the "Stalker" poster you'll see that that's what it is) but the execution is his.


*It was the cover that intrigued me, then the description...I'll admit to cover shopping at times *


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

KindleKay noted: --There are also a small handful of books that I am flat out avoiding because if I hear ONE more thing about them- read ONE more post about them- or see ONE more quoted review, I will SCREAM!!!--

My blood just curdled...

I hadn't been following this thread, but just now I looked back over the last several pages and learned a great deal that was both useful and chastening from you, Ann, Betsy, Michelle, and others. I'm now busy reading the rest, and getting quite an education.

I'll definitely be throttling back on my advertising, and I apologize if I've irked anyone so far. For those kind readers who've shown interest in my books, thanks infinitely. 

On the general-interest threads I don't mention my books at all, but perhaps I should trim my signature...anyone care to advise?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Carolyn:

That comment was made on April 15th before Kindleboards addressed imember issues by creating the Book Bazaar. A subset of the members here were near livid that Indies over advertised their books. However, the moderators have addressed such concerns and your posts are neither over promoted or over advertising. Unless the moderators have chastised you, or you truly believe that your conduct is unacceptable (look to those who have supported you by becoming a new reader), don't you touch that dial. Kindleboards is not an Indie persecutor, and any member can hold any opinion that they want. Moderators shall prevail.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Carolyn:
> 
> That comment was made on April 15th before Kindleboards addressed imember issues by creating the Book Bazaar. A subset of the members here were near livid that Indies over advertised their books. However, the moderators have addressed such concerns and your posts are neither over promoted or over advertising. Unless the moderators have chastised you, or you truly believe that your conduct is unacceptable (look to those who have supported you by becoming a new reader), don't you touch that dial. Kindleboards is not an Indie persecutor, and any member can hold any opinion that they want. Moderators shall prevail.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I agree that the Book Bazaar is a great thing, Ed. It keeps the peace, and gives the indie-curious just the right place to hunt for treasure...and for all we know, it may lead to dedicated discussion threads about _our_ works, given enough fans. 

Since joining these boards, I've noticed that my Amazon blog is getting tons more hits, which seems a good sign.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Since joining Kindleboards, I have attracted over 400 new readers - so the membership has spoken. Things have slowed down in these Book Bazaar days. I get a few new readers a week now, but I remember the days when I would get a new read a month. So, when a few vocal members speak up, as it their right, you must remember that as members we owe it to ourselves to be model citizens, to post on many threads, to respect those threads and not hijack them and remember that half the visitors to this site are "guests" dropping in for a one time peek, or perhaps more. There are the members who fail to set their login to infinite, but a perfect stranger dropping in to the Book Bazaar are doing so for the first time. We also must remember to hit that donation button as all good, and especially the vocal ones should. 

Edward C. Patterson
Putting the soap box away


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Carolyn, you're cool. . . .The only reason I might suggest reducing the size of your signature pictures (or make them text links) is for folks with smaller screens.  They end up with only a few lines viewable when sig sections are too big.  But really, yours are fine.

Ed is correct that this thread started, and many of the comments were made, before the reorganization.  But I think there were a lot of good observations made . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carolyn--

As a reader and KindleBoards member, I appreciate your willingness to work with us to find the right balance for members and member-authors!

You're doing fine with your approach so far; we welcome you here and congratulate you on reaching 50 posts!!!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Carolyn, you're cool. . . .The only reason I might suggest reducing the size of your signature pictures (or make them text links) is for folks with smaller screens. They end up with only a few lines viewable when sig sections are too big. But really, yours are fine.
> 
> Ed is correct that this thread started, and many of the comments were made, before the reorganization. But I think there were a lot of good observations made . . . .


I thank you doubly, Ann, for kind comments and useful advice. My book cover sig pics look a bit pushy, and I'll be shrinking them (or just eliminating them) straightway.

It's threads like this--candid, eloquent and helpful--that make the boards such a pleasure to be part of.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Carolyn--
> 
> As a reader and KindleBoards member, I appreciate your willingness to work with us to find the right balance for members and member-authors!
> 
> ...


Betsy, you've made my day.  Thanks!

I hadn't noticed I'd gone from the Cat in the Hat to the Mad Hatter at 50...just now looked, and am thrilled.

Your avatar pic is great, btw.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I like links to books in sigs. It reminds me that the poster is a writer without doing the hard sell.
> 
> I vote against an author board. I run a board with similar software, and new boards tend to take while to take off and zap a little bit of vitality from the boards where those posts used to go.


This surprises me. I used to have a link to my website or a book with my signature. But I felt uncomfortable with this, fearing that I was blowing my own book horn much too much. So I dropped the links, relying completely on my three threads in the Book Bazaar.

Now, I am puzzled--and uncertain. It seems that several members actually want to see the author links! What to do? Help me out, folks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The book links in the signature line do not bother me, I feel thay are appropriate. I believe the text ones are best, they take up less room. Book link as avatar is also ok by me.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

sigrosenblum said:


> This surprises me. I used to have a link to my website or a book with my signature. But I felt uncomfortable with this, fearing that I was blowing my own book horn much too much. So I dropped the links, relying completely on my three threads in the Book Bazaar.
> 
> Now, I am puzzled--and uncertain. It seems that several members actually want to see the author links! What to do? Help me out, folks!


Personally I like to see the author links in the sig lines -- I personally prefer the text links but so long as the pic link is SMALL and doesn't chew up half the the screen I'm good with it. 
I don't necessarily dive into all of the threads on here and its nice to have the links to remind me that you all are out there. 
See, now you've got me interested and I'll have to go hunt out what you have to offer to see if its of interest!! Not good to have to hunt -- toot that horn -- you worked hard for it!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

sigrosenblum said:


> This surprises me. I used to have a link to my website or a book with my signature. But I felt uncomfortable with this, fearing that I was blowing my own book horn much too much. So I dropped the links, relying completely on my three threads in the Book Bazaar.
> 
> Now, I am puzzled--and uncertain. It seems that several members actually want to see the author links! What to do? Help me out, folks!


I don't think members notice the links much if at all, Sig, as long as the author keeps them low-key. Originally I'd included my book covers, but removed them when I was kindly advised that they take up a lot of room (I have my Wysard cover as my avatar anyway). My website traffic has increased, I've noticed, since I included the link to it here.

It's free advertising, and I'm grateful. At any rate, people can opt out of viewing signature files if they so choose by adjusting their Profile settings.

CK

Edited to thank intinst and Tip10 for their comments.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sig,
I agree with Intinst.  Carolyn and Jeff Helpple and Gertie and Mike and Boyd are all examples of author presences that are in good taste and desirable.  Please include your links (small ones) in your avatar and/or signature.
Personally I like the way Carolyn has hers.  With the graphic in the avatar and the links in the signature as text.  Being lazy, when I see your posts I would like to be able to remember that you are an author and what books you have available and have the links to Amazon right there.  All the time, every time. I don't want to have to look it up.
Told you I was lazy.

Just sayin......


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sig, the signatures as text have been appropriate. I have been guided by the moderators of these boards in all my promotional activities and the proper balance has been regarded as a model. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Sig,
> I agree with Intinst. Carolyn and Jeff Helpple and Gertie and Mike and Boyd are all examples of author presences that are in good taste and desirable. Please include your links (small ones) in your avatar and/or signature.
> Personally I like the way Carolyn has hers. With the graphic in the avatar and the links in the signature as text. Being lazy, when I see your posts I would like to be able to remember that you are an author and what books you have available and have the links to Amazon right there. All the time, every time. I don't want to have to look it up.
> Told you I was lazy.
> ...


Geoff, how kind! Thanks. 

CK


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

It's only fitting for Sig to have a sig.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Our members, as (almost) always, are exactly right.  Sig SHOULD have a sig!

Betsy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> The book links in the signature line do not bother me, I feel they are appropriate. I believe the text ones are best, they take up less room. Book link as avatar is also ok by me.


Ditto.
I really, really like the book links in the sig line. They are discrete and contrary to what Carolyn says  I think a lot of people notice them more because they do not scream "hey look at me" anymore. I tended to skip right past most of the graphics and other stuff in the sig line, now I stop to read them. Thank you to all who have changed!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been using a signature to mention my posts since I first became a member of KindleBoards. Originally, I used a small image of my book in my signature. But to me, it's easier on my own eyes to look at text (which is why I got rid of the book image). I imagine the same goes for many readers.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Signatures, as long as they are done properly, have always been the best way to discreetly promote one's work. You can use them in emails too.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Snapcat said:


> Thanks for mentioning this, I have noticed this going on from certain authors on the book board, and it is the BIGGEST deterrent for me, I won't even sample a book from an author that is blatantly spamming.
> 
> Great list!


I agree Snapcar!! And I also agree with everything Cs said as well!


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi. I just listed _Falling In Love_ in The Book Bazaar. I'm glad that this is the first thread that I have read. Although I am listed as the author, the book is really not only about Sherry but is in essence by her, and I know she would be mortified if I were to engage in BSP. So if anyone thinks that I might be slipping into self-promotion, please shout me down. Ann, at the risk of alienating the moderator with my first post, I just wanted to say that I think "some of us probably qualify for a 12 step program" is a good joke and I think Sherry would think it was a good joke. But in her case, a 12-step program, along with a great group of women and Sherry finally finding her own strength, basically saved her life.

Thanks a lot.

Stephen


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, this thread is 3 years old. The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------

